# New Super Moderator



## roxy culver

So with the resent step down of one of our long time mods, the staff and I, after much deliberation, decided to add a new super moderator. We would like to welcome Ollieandme to the team! She has already been a great contribution to the forum and we look forward to working with her!!


----------



## Haimovfids

Congrats Ollieandme!
I'm so happy for you! I know you'll do a *Great* job

I'm so proud of you


----------



## MeanneyFids

congrats! you will be an amazing asset to the staff team! looking forward to some great things from you!


----------



## catalinadee

Awesome! Congratulations


----------



## RowdyTiel

Congrats on your new position, Sasha! 
I just know you're going to do awesome! ^^


----------



## Renae

Yay!!  Congrats and welcome to the team! :thumbu::flowers:


----------



## corgie

Congrats ollieandme! :cinnamon:


----------



## tielfan

Congratulations!


----------



## sunnysmom

Congratulations.


----------



## moonchild

wow congrats!


----------



## *Snowy*

Congrats ollieandme! You'll do great. :thumbu:


----------



## ollieandme

Thanks guys


----------



## urbandecayno5

:clap: congrats!!!:clap:


----------



## Vickitiel

Wow, awesome! Congrats Sasha!


----------



## Mezza

What an excellent choice.
Congrats Sasha - you go girl! xx


----------



## ollieandme

thanks guys  looking forward to starting when i get back.


----------



## New2tiels

congratulations  im sure youll be great


----------



## CaliTiels

Neat! You'll do fine, I was wondering when it would be...


----------



## Kiwi

Congrats ollieandme! You'll be a great moderator!!


----------



## Hemiboy007

great decision!!!!


----------



## WhiteCarnation

Congrats! I'm happy for you 
You'll do great!


----------



## bobobubu

Congrats Ollieandme! That shiny badge looks really good on you, it really does


----------



## Loopy Lou

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Abby

Congratulations.


----------

